# Family Guy 11-24-2013 (Major Spoiler!!!)



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Really shocked that they killed off Brian. But from what I can read it looks like it's for real.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

Leave it to McFarlane. I was absolutely stunned when the credits rolled and I realized that was it, he was gone. Kudos to everyone who kept the secret.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, that was a shocker. I half expected Stewie to rebuild his time machine or find a way to rebuild it.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Worf said:


> Yeah, that was a shocker. I half expected Stewie to rebuild his time machine or find a way to rebuild it.


I would have rather have this happen. I don't like the mob voice of the new dog. I think the brian/stewie thing was half the show. How many "on the road" episodes have we had? Why because they work well together.

When the show ended with the new dog still there, I thought maybe they are doing a 3 part story arc. Looks like I'm wrong. This does not look good for family guy.


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

Wow. I've been sick, so I feel asleep before the ep was over, but I assumed Stewie saved Brian after all (and Brian killed the new dog in a big, overly dramatic fight or something...). Now I'm just bummed. 

Also would have been a nice touch to have the family adopt a new dog, rather than buy one from a pet store...but I guess we couldn't even get that. Poor form.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

When the compactor was crushing the time machine I was expecting a terminator-like red light to blink out.

The squirrel that kicked Brian in the head after he was hit, was that a previous joke? 

Peter going upstairs to do a "sad yank" made me laugh. 

I can't believe Vinny is the new dog. Brian was one of the best parts of the show for me.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Brian was my favorite character behind Peter. I don't like Jersey dog and hope this is only temporary until Stewie goes back in time again. Really lame episode - ranked right up there with Brian/Stewie locked in a bank vault and the one where Quagmire's sister is beaten up by her husband/boyfriend.


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

stargazer21 said:


> Also would have been a nice touch to have the family adopt a new dog, rather than buy one from a pet store...but I guess we couldn't even get that. Poor form.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Major fail


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Having just lost a dog last month, Brian's final scene with the family was heartbreaking (and very un-Family Guy-like, which I guess was the point). 

Still, some good laughs in this one: the chicken at the vet's office ("you've got a bad name in the chicken community"), Quagmire on the phone at Brian's funeral, giving the indians guns (and then taking them away).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

"Following the Griffin family dog's death during Sunday's episode, fans have already collected 1,500 signatures to revive the late pooch. "

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/family-guy-fans-petition-brians-659785


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I guess MacFarland was tired of paying himself to be the voice of Brian.

No doubt, MacFarland thought the guy was a Prima Donna.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

hairyblue said:


> When the show ended with the new dog still there, I thought maybe they are doing a 3 part story arc. Looks like I'm wrong.


Maybe not. The most widely accepted theory is this:

Part 1 - Brian dies

Part 2 (12/8) - Brian is still dead.
(Next week is a repeat of the Mount Everest episode.)

Part 3 (12/15) - Stewie is watching TV when he sees an ad for the new Jolly Time Farm playset, "on sale starting today" - and realizes that "past Stewie" will be time-traveling there to pick it up, so he'll just go to the store, wait for past Stewie to show up, and either "hitch a ride" or replace that Stewie and go back in time to when Brian was still alive.

Brian won't stay dead - there are upcoming episodes that feature him.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

It was just a dream episode.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

This was ruff.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

That Don Guy said:


> Maybe not. The most widely accepted theory is this:
> 
> Part 1 - Brian dies
> 
> ...


interesting
and it makes sense

I'm still wondering who the driver of the car was 
it has to be somebody we know

either the new dog, Stewie or somehow even Brian himself


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

What the others have said. The storyline will eventually involve Stewie rebuilding a time machine and save Brian. Until then, I would imagine that at some point in time, Jersey Dog will eventually meet it's demise too and meet Brian at the Rainbow Bridge or whatever you want to call it.

There's a reason why they involved the "other" Brian and Stewie in the episode, will it suck us all back into watching Family Guy regularly?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Maybe not. The most widely accepted theory is this:
> 
> Part 1 - Brian dies
> 
> ...


Unless Fox is showing the episodes out of order.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Maybe Vinny will go the way of Poochie:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

What the hell?  Brian is my favorite character. I REALLY hope he comes back. 

I hadn't watched yet and accidentally caused myself to get spoiled online (not here) earlier. So then I had to watch right away because it was eating at me.

IMO, Brian and Stewie are the two best characters, by far, on the show. I don't hate the rest of the characters or anything (well, I could do without the old pedophile), but these two characters are just superior.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Brian and Stewie pretty much ARE family guy. Peter, Lois, Meg and Chris are just side characters, really. 

And what happened to Brian's car?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

If Brian's dead permanently...say it with me...Jump...the...shark!!

Jersey dog? I just thought he was Italian-American dog. Did the dog say he was from Jersey? He sounds more like a Brooklyn mobster than someone from Jersey (having lived in both, I can tell the difference).

I kept thinking that Vinnie was somehow going to try and kill Stewie, but he befriended him. I figured they'd make Vinnie evil which would prompt Stewie to try harder to rebuild the time machine. So far, they aren't going that way. Could this be like South Park where Kenny actually stayed dead for awhile, before they brought him back?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Vinnie = pretty damn lame. He's more lame than Chris.

Since I watched the ep last night I have been, intermittently, thinking about this. I wonder if McFarlane has grown weary of FG and wants it to tank. Why, otherwise, kill off the best character in the show? It's not like his Green/Ribisi sitcom is killing it. Yeah, I watch it and rather enjoy it but I think I'm in the minority. I'm sure he has enough money and the residuals are enormous. I don't know. I'm just pissed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Vinnie = pretty damn lame. He's more lame than Chris.
> 
> Since I watched the ep last night I have been, intermittently, thinking about this. I wonder if McFarlane has grown weary of FG and wants it to tank. Why, otherwise, kill off the best character in the show? It's not like his Green/Ribisi sitcom is killing it. Yeah, I watch it and rather enjoy it but I think I'm in the minority. I'm sure he has enough money and the residuals are enormous. I don't know. I'm just pissed.


I think he just wants to sing showtunes and old time standards


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Sounds about right, Steve. I do love McFarlane's singing voice. He's a very talented guy. (He's so cute, too!) 

To be able to sing as Peter Griffin takes talent too. ha! I love that bit in one episode where the whole family is in the car and they break out into 'The Rose'. I can watch that over and over. Yeah, I'm easily entertained sometimes, plus I always really liked that song.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Vinnie = pretty damn lame. He's more lame than Chris.
> 
> Since I watched the ep last night I have been, intermittently, thinking about this. I wonder if McFarlane has grown weary of FG and wants it to tank. Why, otherwise, kill off the best character in the show? It's not like his Green/Ribisi sitcom is killing it. Yeah, I watch it and rather enjoy it but I think I'm in the minority. I'm sure he has enough money and the residuals are enormous. I don't know. I'm just pissed.


With the lead times involved in producing these animated shows, I'm guessing this episode was "in the can" before Dads even premiered, so it's not like Seth would have the benefit of knowing that Dads was going to tank before writing this episode.

But as you mentioned, Seth already has more money than he'll ever need, and the residuals from FG will continue coming in faster than he can keep up for the next decade. So if he wants to end FG, it shouldn't matter whether Dads is doing well or not.

I totally agree that this episode sucks ass if it turns out Brian's death is permanent, but I highly doubt that will be the way it plays out. Brian is far too integral to the show. If they kill off Brian permanently, they may as well just end the show.

And Vinnie. Please. That was pathetic. I sure hope he's not on very much longer.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

No way this stays. It will be like when South Park killed Kenny "for real". If they need to kill someone, kill of Meg.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Actually kill off the old perv.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

But then Chris will have no friends.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

sharkster said:


> Vinnie = pretty damn lame. He's more lame than Chris.
> 
> Since I watched the ep last night I have been, intermittently, thinking about this. *I wonder if McFarlane has grown weary of FG and wants it to tank.* Why, otherwise, kill off the best character in the show? It's not like his Green/Ribisi sitcom is killing it. Yeah, I watch it and rather enjoy it but I think I'm in the minority. I'm sure he has enough money and the residuals are enormous. I don't know. I'm just pissed.


I've been thinking that a lot in recent seasons, with his repeated attack on the LGBT community (Quagmire's dad), and the scene with North Vietnamese at the Vietnam Veterans Memorial.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

"Brian returns...on Super Bowl Sunday, right after the sneak preview of Seth's new animated series _Bordertown_" (which is supposed to join the Fox schedule sometime next season, presumably to fill the gap left by _American Dad_ moving to TBS).

"Er, Seth, we've already promised _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ and _New Girl_ the post-Super Bowl slots."

"Oh? Well, have fun filling that empty hour on Sunday after _Bordertown_ has 'production problems' and _Family Guy_ moves to Adult Swim..."


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

KenDC said:


> This was ruff.












That is Ruff!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> But then Chris will have no friends.


He'll just have to warm up to Evil Monkey.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

sharkster said:


> He'll just have to warm up to Evil Monkey.


He has already. There was a whole episode about it.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

That Don Guy said:


> Maybe not. The most widely accepted theory is this:
> 
> Part 1 - Brian dies
> 
> ...


Almost. :up:


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Good article. 



Spoiler



After the episode aired MacFarlane tweeted: And thus endeth our warm, fuzzy holiday lesson: Never take those you love for granted, for they can be gone in a flash.

He then suggested that the death of Brian may have just been a bid for a ratings boost: I mean, you didnt really think wed kill off Brian, did you? Jesus, wed have to be f****** high.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

midas said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic McFarlane


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

BTW, last week all the Fox TV Sunday animation shows were pre-empted out here in the West (well, in my market anyway) so was last week's episode worth finding (if it is possible to do so)?

Haven't watched last night's episode yet, but hope to today.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sharkster said:


> BTW, last week all the Fox TV Sunday animation shows were pre-empted out here in the West (well, in my market anyway) so was last week's episode worth finding (if it is possible to do so)?


They aired in Los Angeles.

Last week's was a typical "Family Guy" episode, just with a different dog -- and there wasn't even that much of him. I don't think Brian's absence was even remarked upon.

I don't think there'd be a reason to make a _special_ effort to find the episode -- you might as well just wait for a rerun.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, Trainman! Sounds like I didn't miss anything important. 

I don't know what it was all about,up here in Northern Nevada, but maybe it was pre-empted up here because they had some kind of 49ers after-show type shows on for two hours btwn the 8 and 10pm time block.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I had a few problems with the way it turned out, although I do follow the show a little more, how should I put this, "passionately" than most:


Spoiler



1. They never did explain who was in the car, or why it looked so much like Brian's Prius. Occam's Razor: probably so they wouldn't have to do a 3-D model (which is how the show does all moving vehicles now) for a car that appears only for about five seconds.

2. I think it would have been better if Stewie had realized in advance that he would be at the toy store with a return pad, rather than just happening to be there. (Maybe show an an on TV for the Jolly Time Farm playset "in stores starting today" which would jog his memory.)

3. Retcon: since when can the return pad return someone to a place other than the time machine itself? For that matter, how could Stewie have known exactly where "past Stewie's" backpack was when he sent the return pad back to him?

4. Another Retcon: Stewie (and Brian, for that matter) have been places where "ending a future self's timeline by changing his past" doesn't cause the person to fade out. Of course, it's probably a _Back to the Future_ reference, but in the episode where Stewie and Brian go back in time ten years to meet themselves in the past (despite the fact that the past selves aren't ten years younger - in fact, neither of the present selves are ten years old), all of the future Stewies/Brians would have faded out as well when their presents were changed by what Stewie did.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Where are all the waves of support for Vinny?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, now I'm REALLY pissed! Last week there was two hours of 49er after-shows during the two hours that should have been Simpsons, BB, FG, and AD. 

Now, I go to watch the shows that were recorded last night and when it was supposed to be Simpsons and BB it was 49ers point after (or something like that) shows and when it was supposed to be FG and AD it was two reruns of BBT.

WTF? I don't know if it's my Tivo guide effing up or if the local affiliate is effing it all up but it's no less maddening. 

Ok, rant over (but I'm still really pissed!). Now I've missed two weeks of all four shows because of either bad Tivo guide info or last-minute schedule changes on the part of the local affiliate.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Ok, now I'm REALLY pissed! Last week there was two hours of 49er after-shows during the two hours that should have been Simpsons, BB, FG, and AD.
> 
> Now, I go to watch the shows that were recorded last night and when it was supposed to be Simpsons and BB it was 49ers point after (or something like that) shows and when it was supposed to be FG and AD it was two reruns of BBT.


Keep in mind that the last two weekends have been Fox NFL doubleheader days, so football (and Fox's postgame show) runs until 5 PM Pacific time.

"49ers Point After" is KTVU's (the San Francisco Fox station) local postgame show. Note that it aired in San Francisco at 1:30, because KTVU was not allowed to air the second game of the doubleheader (because of the Raiders home game at the same time).

You might want to consider letting Fox headquarters know about this; they don't like it when their stations don't show Fox programming (and the commercials that go with it) at the correct time.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I love Brian. Do not like Vinnie.

But my God, that had to be the worst episode of American Dad I've seen. I used to prefer that to FG but that one really sucked.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I know Quagmire is a cat guy, but Vinnie should have been rescued by him, after the whole Brian is back spiel.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I hope vinnie is gone for good


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I hope vinnie is gone for good


I think the actor who voices Vinnie is signed up for something like three more episodes.

Meanwhile, here's another one:


Spoiler



Stewie can set the time and place for the return pad to go, so, in effect, it is its own time machine. It also runs on batteries (originally, it ran on uranium or plutonium, but after what happened in "Road to Germany", Stewie modified it). Why doesn't Stewie just build another return pad and use that as his time machine?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Why are people talking about the next episode in this thread? I am surprised no spoiler complaints.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

NJChris said:


> Why are people talking about the next episode in this thread? I am surprised no spoiler complaints.


It looks like the jump was made in post #34, and the replies followed from there.

I suppose comments about the 12/15 episode should go here.


----------

